# Morrus: Stop being a meanie



## whatisitgoodfor (Jan 31, 2002)

It is incredibly mean of you to start advertising Wild Spellcraft before you release it. 

If you're going to put a link to the info, I expect to be able to buy the product. 


Me a few minutes ago: (looks at banner at bottom of page) Oh!!, wow, It's finally out!!!   

(click) What      It's not out yet! Why, oh why!!!


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 31, 2002)

Shouldn't this be in "Meta" or in "D20 Publishers" 

Rav


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 31, 2002)

*Good Question!*

I think d20 Publishers...


----------

